

Jimmy Wales on failure - tom_pinckney
http://www2.tbo.com/content/2010/feb/19/wp-wikipedia-creator-had-lots-of-earlier-failures/

======
cmelbye
Funny that there's no mention whatsoever in the article of Wikipedia's co-
founder, Larry Sanger. I'd be surprised if Wales even mentioned Sanger in the
talk itself.

